# Best glossy wax/finish



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey all

Have used a few different waxes but looking for something that gives the best glossy/mirrored finish. Not too worried on the durability, just keen to see what products people have used that leave that wow finish. On a brilliant blue colour Merc if that helps

Thanks


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Dodo Juice purple haze would get my vote or maybe Dodo orange crush .

Mark


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Theres a lot of answers for this question. I actually asked it myself when I first joined the site.

High gloss summer wax Thread

For me atleast it came down to 2 things: How little durability are you happy with? days? and whats your budget. Cos theres some very nice Zymol and Swissvax in the £thousands£


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a shout for Zaino Z8 has a topper to your LSP as this will give you a lovely gloss finish.

My fav stand alone gloss/wet look wax has always been AF Illusion, very ltd durability but cracking gloss levels.

I must say though, if you prep the paint right beforehand, most waxes will give you a beaut finish as it's all about the prep.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Just used ODK revere on my Astra sports tourer and the photos don’t do it justice, I think the thread is on the first page of the showroom if you fancy a read.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I was very impressed with G3 Supergloss 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407666

Also very happy with AG UHD wax


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Another for AG UHD

Although really into Polish Angel stuff atm


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> I was very impressed with G3 Supergloss
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407666
> 
> Also very happy with AG UHD wax


^^^^ these two :thumb: plus Wolfgang Fuzion and OCD Nebula if you can get hold of it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section.

The best finish comes from the best preparation. There are many waxes that give a great finish, ODK Glamour comes to mind amongst others!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

How about a hand made product from BMD? Sirius or Morpheus will give the desired results or there’s Showstopper from the new Enthusiast range at a much cheaper price point.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Harly Wax and Farecla G3 Super Gloss paste wax. Both super easy to use and give a lovely glossy finish.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Have a look at either pinnacle souveran or glasur. Both well worth it.


----------



## bigfatsi (Apr 15, 2015)

I swear by ODK Glamour for gloss. Had it on a performance blue Focus and wow!!!

S


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

I always loved g3 as was so easy to use and a good finish until I tried dodo supernatural hybrid where the results were chalk and cheese the gloss with the dodo juice was unreal.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Scholl SW30 if you're willing to use a spray rather than a paste. Sonus acrylic glanz is another that adds immense gloss.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Odk Glamour or Echo get my vote.

This was the newer version 2 of Glamour

2018-09-09 16.28.06 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

2018-09-09 16.28.11 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Impressive ^^^^^^


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Merc5152 said:


>


Mate you've waxed this with the old in-camera HDR.


----------



## -JJH- (Feb 13, 2018)

big dave 666 said:


> Have a look at either pinnacle souveran or glasur. Both well worth it.


I'll second this one. Tried Pinnacle Souveran on my Buick this summer, and really loved the depth and gloss. No idea about durability against elements, though, and it does not matter either, since my '70 Buick goes out only on sunshine anyway :lol:

-JJ-


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

AG UHD gives a very glossy finish and is easy to apply / buff as well.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

My view is as has been said, preparation is the key to a wow finish. Lots of waxes, sealants and other LSP's will give amazing looks but only on a fully prepared surface.
There are lots of lovely pics of cars wearing this and that, there are lovely pics of flawless female models. Often the car pics are taken with some digital enhancement mode selected and always the models are air brushed.:lol::lol:

Harry


----------

